# Sticky  Misunderstood; The Perspective of a Pit Bull Owner



## Marty

After spending some time browsing the pets section on Craiglist, I want to lay with my pit bulls and cry. It is incomprehensibly saddening to see the things people do to this misunderstood breed. Area shelters across the US are jam-packed with pit bulls. Backyard breeders with no regard for the welfare of these dogs continue to sell off dogs with their eyes locked on the bottom line. Ignorant breed "lovers" continue to perpetuate the numerous false rumors including their incredible locking jaws, rarity of certain colors, and inherently aggressive nature. So many dogs need homes, and so many dogs will never get that chance.

I am sick to death of hearing people tell me how vicious pit bulls are. I have never once worried about protecting someone from my dogs, but I feel compelled to protect my dogs from other people. I protect them from other pit bull "lovers" who are ignorant enough to think that their coat color, musculature, and intact reproductive organs make a difference. I protect them from uneducated fear mongers that would shoot them if they stumbled onto their property. I protect them from other dogs in public places, knowing that if their dog went after mine, it would automatically be my dog's fault.

These dogs are not for everyone. The main reason I say this is because you have to learn how to handle prejudice. I can not begin to tell you how many times I have had rude, misinformed people say things to me when I have them out. You have to learn how to have a thick skin when you share your life with dogs that many people regard as trash. Landlords refuse to rent to you, pet stores will not allow your dogs inside, doggy day cares will refuse to let your dog play, kennels will simply not be able to "handle" your dog, and you are constantly scrutinized by other dog owners.

For people willing to deal with the prejudice and marginalization pit bull ownership often includes, you will find yourself surrounded by love, loyalty, and humor unmatched by many other dog breeds. I know I have stood on this pedestal once before to preach the wonders of bully breed ownership, but the devotion of these dogs to their owners really is their outstanding trait. Why do you think they can be trained to fight for their owners? Do you think a poodle would sacrifice its life for the will of its human? In the wrong hands this devotion can be deadly, but ,when properly trained and nurtured, pit bulls make excellent family dogs and companions.

All I really want to get across is this - If you are considering adding a four-legged family member to your clan, please consider adopting a rescued pit bull. Give one of these dogs a second chance at life, and they will be grateful to you for the rest of theirs.

Misunderstood; The Perspective of a Pit Bull Owner


----------



## t1dirty

good read ....thanks


----------



## itszikki

Damn, This really hits a soft spot because i see it. I'm currently looking for a house and i'm getting turned down because apparently i have a "Vicious breed" of dog. I try to find a loop hole by saying "American Bully" or just saying "terrier" hoping they don't dig for more info. My roommate also has a pit. She's about 3 months old and the most LOVABLE dog. But people won't allow a second look after they hear the name. It's sad, I'm worried about trying to control myself when the comments do start coming.


----------



## Chaos4ever

Very well said my friend. Great read


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

Good post Marty. Definately something people need to think about. I also, think anyone wanting a good pet or companion should adopt from a shelter or rescue. I agree with that 100 percent. My parents are on their 2nd rescue dog. the first was a "pure" pit bull(died at 13 years old), the 2nd a staffy/jack mix. Both from shelters, both great dogs. 

I would like to chime in about the rentals. I have 15 rental houses, that is what I do for a living. Most people know I am an avid dog lover and trainer. I also find myself having to turn away many dog owners, with pits, rotties, and shepherds, among other breeds. I have been sued for $25,000.00 over a dog bite at a rental by a dalmatian, over 200 stitches to a child's face. Most landlords have to turn away dog owners, because of their insurance carriers. A lot of people want to blame the landlord, but most are not to blame as it is their insurance companies that make these rules. I do allow a few very good responsible tenants to have dogs, that are well behaved, but I am still putting myself at a big risk. 

If some of these people came to me with a dog that had a TT or CGC that would be a big plus for them.

Another thing I see in my area, is these supposed breeders that live in apartments or rental houses. I just can not see people producing and selling pups that do not own their own home. What happens if the landlord evicts them, or sells the property, what are they going to do then?

I know people who bring up rental insurance for tenants. However, I have never had anyone willing to spend the money. Plus, if the person is sued, and policy is not a high enough dollar amount, the resonsiblity still goes to the property owner.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Great read ....... sad and truthful


----------



## darra1960

Good information, Howard. My insurance company was bought out and the new company refused to insure my house bc I own 3 pitbulls. Took over a month to even find an insurance carrier who would take me. I know I am not the only pitbull owner in town, so I asked one insurance company about it and she said most people lie!! But, alot of times it is not the landlord, it is the insurance.


----------



## Annabella

So true! To be honest before now I never cared for pitbulls but now I'm in love with them!!! I own so I don't have to worry too much about the consequences and my neighbors love Annabella. They fear my Jack Russel! If the insurance thing comes up I will just have to deal with it. University of Doglando will take pitbulls thats a little far from me but I'm on the lookout and will let central Florida owners know. I have broken down so many pit hater barriers(mainly snoody ladies with their doggy strollers)since I got her we'll see how things go when shes full grown.


----------



## bluefamily

thanks Marty. During the last Hurricaine, As we were evacuating with our dogs, I saw a number of others who had their bullies and apbts in the car with them 
We gravitated towrds each other and agreed that if we had to put our dogs in a shelter as was advertised the option, our dogs would have been put down. I looked at what we had and most of it was a couple of changes of clothes, a few dry goods, personal papers, but LOTS of dog food and dog STUFF. That was the most important to us. We all felt the same way--we don't care what we would be reduced to when we came back, we knew we did not want to face it without our most loyal friends. As log as we had them, we felt the world was right.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Marty hits another home run!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Dang it Marty.....you made me cry. I wish I could take in all the throw aways and give them a good home.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

I was at a party that a friend threw,talked to this guy I've never met about his 2 Dane's. Said I had apbt's, He said, "they're alright just a little too unpredictable". I was like, " You couldn't be more wrong, These dogs tell me what they're thinking waaaay before they react to anything, I know exactly what they're capable of, and what situations I shouldn't put them in." He just shruged and kept on like I didn't know what I was talking about... The expert who never owned a pit bull. I just excused myself. I also know what situations may result in a fight,haha


----------



## megz

thanks Marty, another good read...


----------



## mikey077

I get so sick and tired of people leaving the park when i take my dogs for a walk(on leash ofcourse) they always assume that my dogs are vicious when they are the total opposite. There is the odd one that will come up and say hi to my dogs and compliment but thats one in 50 people. I feel your pain marty!


----------



## cocopuff79

magnificent !!!

i got 2 pits, 4 kids a ton of tattoos in a over liberal/ old world conservitist small country town walking through it can be like a bad day for an unmedicated manic depressive, for the most part people are cool about it and very curious too but.......!!!! others jump off side walks, change direction or say dumb shit like " those hell hounds are gonna kill your kids one day !!!! " i just laugh and keep on walking as do my dogs and kiddos


----------



## RiahMaRedNose9

Wow how on point you are! Great stuff. Mariah is my beautiful baby girl shes 10 months old andin my neighborhood theres a little shitzu that yaps at her snarls growls and Rye just goes right up under him and tries to lick him while hes yappin...Now everyone calls the shitzu whos name is buddy, Buddy the pitbull...lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma

Great post. These dogs are the best breed I have ever come across and I wish more people would give them a chance.


----------



## gxkon

great post i luvd it


----------



## luv-a-bullCharley

You made me cry too!! LOL 

Because of my ignorant fathers misinformed UN-information, my husband is scared that Charley will turn on our kids or him someday out of the blue!!! WHAT?!!! 
I don't know how to get it through to them that he is no more a threat to us than our freaking crazy cat is!!! He's such a good boy! I have a 10 year old, a 3 year old, a 1 year old, and I am pregnant with our 4th and last little girl and I would trust Charley to be alone with my kids more than I trust some of my own family members!!! 
Alot of people were concerned with him because of Elise my 1 year old. "What happens when she starts walking?" they would ask. Well he took HER for walks!! LOL The only thing remotely DANGEROUS about him is that he may whack you a good one with his tail when he gets a little excited, or lick your eyeball (that was gross...funny but gross LOL) but he always remembers to calm down around the little ones. LOL I'll never forget when I took him to the 4th of July picnic with my Husbands family. My sister in law had this nasty aggressive little shi-tzu ( who was an abused rescue  poor Gunny) and there Charley sat just as happy and calm as could be, playing with the other dogs. LOL It really hit home to some of the people there who were afraid of him. 

WHY??? Why are people so afraid of my dog? IGNORANCE that is why.

I worked with him and trained him myself. We worked hard together..probably harder than I have ever worked with a dog. Why? Because I have to protect HIM from everyone else!! That's why!! Because no matter what happens it would be HIS fault!! So what can you do? LOL The only thing I can say is keep them busy and constantly do brush ups on behavior and training and you have a great dog. But if you treat your kids the same way you have great kids too! You truly have to be a parent to a kid with undeserved infamy. Kids and APBT are ALOT alike!! LOL 

Sadly as I am getting farther along in my pregnancy and I have had bronchitis for like 2 1/2 months, I haven't been able to walk him like he needs to be walked, and I notice that he gets excited more easily..... But when he gets out with the kids and runs it all off, he's right back to normal old Charley! 

So how do we solve the problem? People need to get smart and start EDUCATING them selves! Love your animals by learning. 

LOL Just think how much different it would be if it was Golden Retrievers that people were fighting!! Everyone would WANT a pitbull.
Gee wiz.... Petey was a pitbull for crying out loud and he worked with little kids! I think the Little Rascals all survived? LOL 

Then again if it wasn't this way we wouldn't have each other to talk to when we need someone else to understand!! And I wouldn't have met you all here!  God Bless you and your Puppies!!


----------



## pittybull01

great read, and as i am new here i loving this more and more everyday. I basically think its ignorance which is like a sickness which spreads. I have had a lot of dogs in my life and what I will say is that my first pit he was the most loyal dog out of 4 that I had at time I saved him when he was a month old from its owner who would just beat him and his brothers and sisters, unfortunately i could only save him but I was only five and the love and loyalty that Duke gave me was more than my family. he was with me for about 19 yrs and till hes last day he would stay up waiting for to come home. I had to put him down due to old age and cancer.. but when I think of him like tears form in my eyes. The best dog I have every had. So when i talk to people who are ignorant I tell them that this breed is not what the media and other people who don't know make out be. every dog bites and every dog will fight in order to defend itself... Some listen and some put it to deaf ears but as long as I can change at least one persons mind that is what counts. Down here in Miami, Fla. they banned to the piont that they are pretty much killed as soon as they are pickup by the shelter and if you do own and they find out if i am not wrong they give you about 72 or 4 days to find him a place or then confiscate your pit to put down, and the pit has not even done anything. I myself live in broward were they are allowed so i hope to get everything right and hear Mia shelter soon and rescue me a faithfull pitty

Sorry for book yall ..


----------



## lanakoko

*I Agree!*

I have 7 kids 2 that are babies, and 4 pitbulls. I must say that they are the most loving pets there are, and I trust them completely! They are just like our babies, and love to be treated like one! We are constantly buying them new toys and luckily i cam across petmountain.com! With their prices, and deals, plus offering a free cash giveaway I am totally blown away! You have got to check it out!


----------



## cupido

very true, if you want a pitbull get ready for bad stares and comments, eventhough its hard to maintain a peaceful state of mind when the comments start flying but we have to rememmber that the actions that we make or the comments we do as owners will have an impact on our dogs....


----------



## NITRAM2K9

Excellent read, thank you. I feel challenged everyday bringing an apbt into the small town we have settled in. On the two warm days we had last week I took our pup for a walk down the main street. We were met with mixed emotions. We walked by a family near a minivan and overheard whispers. "...I think it's a pitbull.'' "...no its not." "...yes it is." "...it's so cute though." They finally asked me, "What kind of dog is that?" I answered, "an American Pit Bull Terrier." The kids were quickly loaded into the van. Parting statements were, "SO IT IS A PITBULL!" and "ahh,..do they have to be so mean?" Smoochie is only 4mo. old right now,(eesh) no pressure.
We've got work ahead of us. The HATERS will be watching.


----------

